# HappyDonkey 58mm Tamper



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Got one of these sitting in my cupboard. So long as you haven't just jumped in off google this one is open to everyone.

Stick a thanks on this post and I'll pick randomly from those who would like it.

Postage will be a few quid.


----------



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hope it's me, was about to buy one but going to hope I'm lucky now. When you looking at picking one? Love the fact people aren't just out for themselves on this forum it's great.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

As above, just about to buy one









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Lets say mid next week, to give it a few days. Providing my memory works I'll randomise it on Wednesday


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Will draw his later today when I get to work


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Another brilliant Gesture, so glad i joined this forum


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The randomiser has chosen Slee

I'll shoot you a PM now mate, there could be a little bit of a delay getting this out to you as I'm working stupid hours over the next week and a half but I am free for a few weeks after that. I'll let you know when it's in the post and how much postage will be.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow thank you so much i look forward to using it


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations Slee and thank you to D_Evans for paying it forward


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Received the Tamper today i hope to use it in the very near future. Thanks again D_Evans


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Thought it would be best to continue this thread as i am now looking to pass this tamper on to anyone who wants it.

Same rules apply as posted originally, open to everyone









Although it was posted as a 58mm tamper it was pointed out to me that it seems small as it doesn't fit my Rancilio baskets so i believe it is 57mm.

Like this post and ill randomly choose someone as before and postage will again be a couple of pounds


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi mate, if this is the right size for the gaggia classic then it is exactly what im looking for, just bought myself my first espresso (gaggia classic) to go with my Iberital MC2 and forgot i needed a tamper!

btw does anyone have any tips on what i can do for the meantime untill i get a tamper? looking around the house for random objects with the right size lol.

EDIT: nevermind, got one from timmyjj21


----------



## SRcoffee (Oct 7, 2015)

I used a pot from some Tesco Hot Chilli powder earlier. Was close enough...


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

DNA said:


> Hi mate, if this is the right size for the gaggia classic then it is exactly what im looking for, just bought myself my first espresso (gaggia classic) to go with my Iberital MC2 and forgot i needed a tamper!...............


so - are you getting the 58mm from @timmyjj21 after all....?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

No request or indication recieved so far, so looks like he wants yours.


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, sorry timmy! I should have PMed instead, i replied on my thread that i was interested.

PMing now.

EDIT:

Thanks Tim, looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply i wasn't getting any emails to let me know someone had replied.

Is there anyone who would like it ill pay the postage too


----------



## SRcoffee (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi, I'm interested in this if is still available!


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

SRcoffee said:


> Hi, I'm interested in this if is still available!


Sure PM me your details and ill get it off to you asap


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

If it's still available could you please add my name to the draw?


----------

